
Show HN: Spotify for learning - firatcan
https://fluffzy.com
======
firatcan
Hey everyone, Me and my co-founder having hard time to find great content
because of the all the fluff content out there. There is a lot of great
content out there but it's so time consuming the find great ones. We had to
open dozens of tabs and read/watch 10 content to find 1 great.

So, we are building content search platform which you can find content

\- rank content or search results \- create and follow collections to learn
new things without the hustle of searching.

We're focusing on startup advices and programming right now.

What do you think?

